# Doormat



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

We caught this today along with another small one, 1 Spade and 5 Black Snapper..Im sure you can see where we were fishing..Used live shrimp and live mullet...It was 19in..


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

that a nice flounder. Sounds like a good trip.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

nice flatty!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a big un. Good work.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats a nice one for sure. Congrats!:clap


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice, were andy of the snapper keepers. If so lets see pics.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice ol' flattie!


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

nice!!! caught a good one off there a couple weeks ago, walked there from the pcola pier to mess around and got him on a pomp jig lol


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hmm i wonder where u were lol

nice flattie :clap


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

ima gettin hungry looking at this picture i love flounder


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like dinner to me:hungry,!!


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

nice flounder


----------

